# Makita 4301BV jig saw - what kind of blades do I need?



## Pickngrin (Dec 27, 2008)

I just bought a used Makita 4301BV jig saw on ebay. The new Bosch T-shank blades that I just bought at Lowes don't fit. To my (untrained) eye, it doesn't look like U-shank would, either (but don't have any to try). Does this model use special Makita blades, or.. ?
A Google search didn't help me on this one... 
Thanks!


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Try a Tang shank blade.
Here is the manual with the Makita blade numbers:
http://www.makita.com/en-us/Assets/Images/Products/4301BV/owners_manuals/4301.pdf


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 27, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Try a Tang shank blade.
> Here is the manual with the Makita blade numbers:
> http://www.makita.com/en-us/Assets/Images/Products/4301BV/owners_manuals/4301.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 27, 2008)

As it turned out, there was a small, broken piece of blade stuck in the saw. That's why neither the T nor U shank blades were fitting!


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Pickngrin said:


> As it turned out, there was a small, broken piece of blade stuck in the saw....


Did you get it for a good deal ?
Maybe the old owner thought it was junk because of this and just wanted to get rid of it - jokes on them, if so.


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 27, 2008)

iMisspell said:


> Did you get it for a good deal ?
> Maybe the old owner thought it was junk because of this and just wanted to get rid of it - jokes on them, if so.


Well, another problem arose yesterday when I tested it out. The blade issue is resolved, but the saw intermittently does not switch on when I squeeze the trigger! I emailed the ebay seller last night...awaiting a response, but not holding my breath. In general, are such switches repairable or do they need to be replaced?


----------



## biladam (Sep 1, 2009)

You can look for DeWalt DW3720-5 3 Inch 14 TPI thick metal cutting jig saw blade bi-metal u-shank (5 Pack) Saw Blades with following features and specifications


Unique curved tooth design minimizes stress points for longer blade life and fast cuts
Cobalt steel (Bi-Metal) maximizes blade life and durability
U-Shank fits DeWalt and other universal shank jig saws
Cutting Length* :* 3 Inches
Teeth Per Inch*: *14


----------

